# I Got Bombed!



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Someone sent me a Sunrise Straight Billiard pipe! I'm not sure who it was though. Thank you very much, whoever you are! Sunrise pipes are one of my favorites; they are real sleepers. Bomber, please reveal yourself if you don't mind.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW, nice looking pipe, sleek lines, smooth and simple. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

That pipe stand is sick! Its such a beautiful work of art


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> That pipe stand is sick! Its such a beautiful work of art


Thanks, I like it a lot. It is a Peterson pipe stand; I got it free with a pipe purchase at "The Smoke Pit" in Knoxville, Tennessee.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

penna stogey said:


> WOW, nice looking pipe, sleek lines, smooth and simple. Congrats and enjoy.


Hi Seth, Did you send me that pipe?

Haebar


----------

